# kurze vorstellung ;-)



## DouglasH (8 Feb. 2010)

hi leute,

wollte mich nun "offiziell" vorstellen...
ich bin der neue - komme nun regelmässig vorbei ;-)
es grüßt 
DouglasH 
;-)


----------



## Q (8 Feb. 2010)

na dann mal "Herzlich Willkommen" 

 und viel Spass bei Celebboard! Bin schon gespannt auf Deine Beiträge und Themen  und hoffe, dass Du viele nette Bilder etc. hier für Dich findest!


----------



## Crash (8 Feb. 2010)

DouglasH und weiterhin viel Spass auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Claudia (8 Feb. 2010)

DouglasH wünsche dir Viel Spaß hier bei uns.​


----------



## General (8 Feb. 2010)

und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Tokko (10 Feb. 2010)

Schön das du nun öfters vorbei schauen willst.

Besten Dank für deine Vorstellung und weiterhin viel Spaß auf CB.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (15 Feb. 2010)

Ja dann sieht man sich ja jetzt öfter ,herzlich wilkommen:d


----------

